
Show HN: Peer-to-peer database over IPFS (toy) - thorbean
https://github.com/johnny-morrice/godless
======
thorbean
OP here:

TLDR; CRDT, peer to peer, PEG query language, in early development, possibly
just a toy.

Crypto/user concepts are planned for the near future. I am not exactly sure
the shape this will take, but to keep it simple, I'll probably sign every
Entry with a key. Perhaps an IPFS key - I haven't looked into how IPFS does
cryptography.

Motivations are: noticing how there have been a few CRDT projects posted
online lately, and wanting to abstract out a layer so I don't have to do lots
of maths for every program :)

